# Opinions needed



## marching_out (Jul 8, 2020)

Let me start by stating I am not a muscle bike guy. I collect everything from BMX to ballooners and flip other bikes to support the ones I keep. I'm an auction junkie so that's where I pick up 95% of my bikes. In the last 4-5 years, I can count on one hand the number of banana seat bikes I have seen. I've only ended up with two, this one being one of them. Not sure what I want to do with it and that's why I'm posting. This looks to be a complete 1972 Fastback but in ROUGH shape. I've got a feeling some of the chrome is not salvageable. I know parts are few and far between and expensive. So...#1 flip as is? #2 tear down, clean as best I can, rebuild, then flip? #3 go full bore and drop some $$$ then flip?


----------



## sworley (Jul 9, 2020)

My vote is #1. Not worth your time. Find some wide-eyed guy on FB Marketplace who's seen American Pickers...


----------



## stoney (Jul 9, 2020)

My opinion is #3 is out of the question, unless you want to loose money. #1 is the best option in my opinion. I feel if it was a clean decent original bike, being as it is a 1973, and there are a ton of them, it would be a $500.00 bike.


----------



## 1817cent (Jul 9, 2020)

Best option is #1.  Not worth your time to try to improve or spend $$ trying to improve.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 9, 2020)

Option #5: Next trash day, Sneak back to house  it came from and put it back.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jul 9, 2020)

Flip as is. Let someone else complete the dream.


----------



## AndyA (Jul 9, 2020)

OK, I'll pile on: I vote for Option #1. That makes it an unanimous opinion, as rare on this forum as on the Supreme Court.


----------



## marching_out (Jul 9, 2020)

I was betting #1 would be the selection. I didn't want to taint the well but I've already had two guys tell me the same thing and I was leaning that way. As much as I would like to make the attempt, I know I'll get into it, get pissed about halfway through because it will never be what I want and spent way to much money. Thanks for the advice everyone.


----------



## Digablekid (Jul 10, 2020)

How much did you buy it for? I ask because a dip in evaporust will go a long way towards getting a better return ROI. And I for one like tearing stuff down and building back up, even if it takes a few days.


----------



## tommygun (Jul 16, 2020)

marching_out said:


> So...#1 flip as is? #2 tear down, clean as best I can, rebuild, then flip? #3 go full bore and drop some $$$ then flip?




Option 1: This is the easiest route and you might make a few bucks to the right buyer depending on what you have in it. 

Option 2: How much do you want to spend? A lot of people dig the patina look and you might be able to pull that look off of you overhaul for functionality; clean and re-pack bearings, lubricate and a set of tires and tubes. It's pretty rough but it might clean up a little maybe. 

Option 3: Full bore restoration- You wont make your money back. Even if you paint, re-chrome, silk screen the chain guard etc.. yourself or have friend that hook you up, it's really hard to make any profit and is likely not worth the investment.

It's a shame it's in that condition but that's the nature of the game.


----------

